# Wellington, New Zealand



## Xilo (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey,

I'm part of an original campaign that plays about once a week, but somtimes every two weeks. However all of the players (except me) have up and left for overseas. that just leaves me and the DM. We are about to start a new set of adventures in which i'm a hafling bard/rogue. we start at 1st level and this is not a magic heavy world. 

let me know if you are interested. it would be best if you live in central wellington, rather than the suburbs. 



Edit: oh, and we won't really want more than 4 players (including me)


----------

